# Our HR Dept. just sent this to us: Run - Hide - Fight



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I would have gotten as far away as possible from the woman crying uncontrollably, but otherwise it contains some useful, yet obvious, advice:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We got that same video back when Sandy Hook occurred.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can't see the vid from work, but I read an article about this method in our local paper. Many schools are being trained in this method as a better alternative to "hide and die" as I call it.
Basically, get away from the threat if possible.
Hide in a secure location if you can't run, and barricade the entrance.
If all else fails, set up an ambush point at a blind corner or doorway and beat the living #[email protected]% out of the attacker when they get there with anything and everything at your disposal.

About damn time, if you ask me.
It's not the full solution I'd like, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The 'fight' section is unforgivable. They advise to improvise weapons. Why not fight with real weapons? Did you notice the 30.06 no weapons sign at the entrance as the shooter entered with his shotgun. This must change, people!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The 'fight' section is unforgivable. They advise to improvise weapons. Why not fight with real weapons? Did you notice the 30.06 no weapons sign at the entrance as the shooter entered with his shotgun. This must change, people!


Indeed, but you have to admit, it's an improvement. Every step toward a self-reliant society is a good one.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

yep, crap like this is all over TV right now. cops teaching people to use staplers, phones and other objects to defend themselves with. Meanwhile, the cop teaching this BS is wearing a full gunbelt complete with extra mags, expandable baton, pepper spray and taser. No thank you, I will carry real weapons and I refuse to "Hide and Die".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That was put out by the liberals. Same people that told women to summit to rape. Run if you can, hide it that is possible. Be armed and when avoiding contact does not work Shot center mass. reload if you can and shoot some more.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I agree that illegal lethal force should be met with equal or overwhelming lethal force. However, in places where firearms are illegal, like a school, what is a teacher to do? We can always wish for better methods, but the reality is, we have to work with what we have now. For now, at least, that means FIGHT BACK! Anything can be a weapon in determined hands. Being armed with less than adequate weapons is still better than nothing.
The mentality switch, from "comply and die" to "fight and live", is the big point here.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have made contentious decision that I am going straight at them if this happens. I am so pissed about what is going on with this bullshit. I hope I can be of some service to society if and when the time comes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why not just declare it a "Safe Zone"?

I think I'll do what Command Sgt Major Basil Plumley would have done in a situation like that...and it damn sure ain't run and hide.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gentlemen! Prepare to defend yourselves!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I brought a football to work last year. I thought me and some of the guys could throw it around in the parking lot (empty section) uring breaks and lunch. Found out 90% of the guys I work with can't throw a football and if you lightly toss one at them, they do the one legged standing fetal position.

Later one guy had a flat tire. I also learned that 90% of the men in my building can't change a f'ing tire either.

My attempts at a "No Shave November" campaign have been met with whining and moaning about how tender their skin is and how they can't grow hair.

Needless to say, when run fight hide time comes, I'm going it alone because it will turn into a millennial pooty party.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I brought a football to work last year. I thought me and some of the guys could throw it around in the parking lot (empty section) uring breaks and lunch. Found out 90% of the guys I work with can't throw a football and if you lightly toss one at them, they do the one legged standing fetal position.
> 
> Later one guy had a flat tire. I also learned that 90% of the men in my building can't change a f'ing tire either.
> 
> ...


That is sad on so many levels.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I brought a football to work last year. I thought me and some of the guys could throw it around in the parking lot (empty section) uring breaks and lunch. Found out 90% of the guys I work with can't throw a football and if you lightly toss one at them, they do the one legged standing fetal position.
> 
> Later one guy had a flat tire. I also learned that 90% of the men in my building can't change a f'ing tire either.
> 
> ...


So true GT

The older I get the more I find that young men cannot throw a damn football. I'm an old man and I can still throw pretty well and these youngsters usually skip out of the way to avoid getting hit. When they do retrieve the football and (attempt to !HA!) throw it back, I usually say, "That's pretty good but next time use your dominant arm!" Most don't get it but I laugh.

Where I come from, if you couldn't change a tire, you couldn't get your license.

(Kids today...Slippy shakes his head and mutters some profanity...)


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I brought a football to work last year. I thought me and some of the guys could throw it around in the parking lot (empty section) uring breaks and lunch. Found out 90% of the guys I work with can't throw a football and if you lightly toss one at them, they do the one legged standing fetal position.
> 
> Later one guy had a flat tire. I also learned that 90% of the men in my building can't change a f'ing tire either.
> 
> ...


LOL what kind of place is this? GAP? LOL

These the same guys who watch football non stop and know all the stats? LOL


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

The only active shooter I've seen in a grocery store is one with a needle sticking out their arm passed out on the john....

In all seriousness I would run to the back-stock area by receiving and jump in the elevator to the apparel back-stock room. As it is almost to the second floor I'd pull the emergency stop lever...That is my plan A. Plan b is to abort the insurgent with a 2 foot long meat cleaver....we have 4 of them close at hand.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I agree that illegal lethal force should be met with equal or overwhelming lethal force. However, in places where firearms are illegal, like a school, what is a teacher to do? We can always wish for better methods, but the reality is, we have to work with what we have now. For now, at least, that means FIGHT BACK! Anything can be a weapon in determined hands. Being armed with less than adequate weapons is still better than nothing.
> The mentality switch, from "comply and die" to "fight and live", is the big point here.


The main thing is to take time to give thought to it. If you never think seriously about what you'd do, how you'd react, or what specific items are around you everyday to use as weapons, you'd have 0 clue what to do when it actually happens. Most ppl never give a thought to anything like this.

Same as practicing with a gun. Just buying one and setting it on your nightstand isn't going to teach you exactly how to handle it effectively


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Having been in 2 real live shtf fan armed encounters one was a home invasion I was armed with 12 ga and cut that POS down in the hall at nearly point blank range and the other was an armed robbery at a Conv store, I was in the back by the restrooms on the Payphone now some of you may not know what a payphone is but they used to have them everywhere now they dont, anyway hoodrat came in store held up this cute clerk with a 9 mm and I indianed up behind him and knocked his ass out, turns out a can of pork and beans can be right useful for other than eating, the point of this is anything can be a weapon but a firearm is such a great equalizer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I brought a football to work last year. I thought me and some of the guys could throw it around in the parking lot (empty section) uring breaks and lunch. Found out 90% of the guys I work with can't throw a football and if you lightly toss one at them, they do the one legged standing fetal position.
> 
> Later one guy had a flat tire. I also learned that 90% of the men in my building can't change a f'ing tire either.
> 
> ...


Geezzzz GT. Where do you work? A gay club?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always been aware when I am in a building noting exits, possible hiding spots, and positions from which to fire if I have to. In a restaurant I always take the chair facing the entrance and locate the back door. I am always aware of people walking in and out. Always have been for some reason. Something my Dad taught me I guess or maybe I just don't trust people. Anyways, I am more alert these days then I used to be.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> I brought a football to work last year. I thought me and some of the guys could throw it around in the parking lot (empty section) uring breaks and lunch. Found out 90% of the guys I work with can't throw a football and if you lightly toss one at them, they do the one legged standing fetal position.
> 
> Later one guy had a flat tire. I also learned that 90% of the men in my building can't change a f'ing tire either.
> 
> ...


what do you mean with "can´t grow hair"? It is not a skill, nor a choise, it biology, at some age a young man discovers that hair grows in his face, it is not something one needs to learn how to do?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Geezzzz GT. Where do you work? A gay club?


No - and the gay guy at work was in the 10% that could actually throw a football. So.....?

I'm not naming the employer, but the office environment is a cube farm of about 425 people. Mostly women, about 75% so the number of guys is already small. We are in a more populated area of Phoenix, Tempe, Mesa, Scottsdale, so a lot of these kids grew up elsewhere and moved in or grew up here and never left their suburbia. You would be surprised how many "native Arizonans" I take hiking to Indian ruins and it blows their mind. They have never been to the Grand Canyon even. So sad what the Nintendo generation has turned into.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> what do you mean with "can´t grow hair"? It is not a skill, nor a choise, it biology, at some age a young man discovers that hair grows in his face, it is not something one needs to learn how to do?


Lower testosterone in vitro generally leads to lower effective beard growth.
I think GT is calling out the girly-men.
Did you relate a little too closely to them Swede?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Easy GT....I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Easy GT....I was just giving you a hard time.


No worries. I knew you were poking at me, good naturedly. ;-)

I was just pointing out how sad it is that the one of the few guys who actually could throw the football was one you would assume to be least likely. The effeminate guy is more manly than the rest of them.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

The fight component is unusual. Most of the the time it's hide and wait. Unless the perp is a professional at entering a room, in many cases those who are located in the room have a tactical advantage they don't realize. Situational awareness is key in being proactive and in the midst of the crisis.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Geezzzz GT. Where do you work? A gay club?


Dang it; I'm laughing so hard I am blowing snot bubbles!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All this training means very little when the training is also given to the very ones who will track the people down and kill them as in the case of this last jihad attack.

The only way to give the workers a fighting chance is to allow them to carry their sidearms.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The 'fight' section is unforgivable. They advise to improvise weapons. Why not fight with real weapons?


Most people can't have their weapons with them at work. I work at a college and can't have so much as a pocket knife with me. Even those who could use their weapons may want to think twice. If SWAT barges in or a sniper takes aim, they may just shoot everyone pointing a gun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> Most people can't have their weapons with them at work. I work at a college and can't have so much as a pocket knife with me. Even those who could use their weapons may want to think twice. If SWAT barges in or a sniper takes aim, they may just shoot everyone pointing a gun.


I would like to think people would be smart enough to holster before the cavalry rode in.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Fortunately I am allowed to carry at my office. However, being in sales I am on the road and out of the office most of the time. I frequently enter office buildings, places of business, and city government buildings that forbids concealed carry so I lock my weapon in my truck on those occasions. Makes me nervous to do so but I have to work. I am extra vigilant in those situations.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I would like to think people would be smart enough to holster before the cavalry rode in.


Or wear one of these nifty sashes!








'Cuz police always stop to make sure they're not shooting a beauty pageant winner.

/sarc


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> The 'fight' section is unforgivable. They advise to improvise weapons. Why not fight with real weapons? Did you notice the 30.06 no weapons sign at the entrance as the shooter entered with his shotgun. This must change, people!


Probably the other indicator that I work in a gay bar - we can't have knives longer than 1.5 inches and a lady just got fired for having a tazer in her purse. So they did a shake down and made all of the ladies (and guys who can't change a tire) put their mace out in their cars and not bring it back - even to the parking lot (which technically is illegal for them to restrict under AZ law). Now scissors are under review. :rulez:

I've got an extra fire extinguisher. Might bring it up to work because it is a handy weapon to have under the desk.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Probably the other indicator that I work in a gay bar - we can't have knives longer than 1.5 inches and a lady just got fired for having a tazer in her purse. So they did a shake down and made all of the ladies (and guys who can't change a tire) put their mace out in their cars and not bring it back - even to the parking lot (which technically is illegal for them to restrict under AZ law). Now scissors are under review. :rulez:
> 
> I've got an extra fire extinguisher. Might bring it up to work because it is a handy weapon to have under the desk.


Padlock + belt = flail
Large carabiner = knuckles
Chili powder = blinding agent
Nobody would question a thing.
Improvising weapons can be a good mental exercise, even if less effective than we might wish.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Padlock + belt = flail
> Large carabiner = knuckles
> Chili powder = blinding agent
> Nobody would question a thing.
> Improvising weapons can be a good mental exercise, even if less effective than we might wish.


I'll bet you do like I do. Any time you pick something up you feel its weight and balance, twirl it around a bit, shift it hand to hand, look at a few grip angles. It's almost like a mental tic I have. Thankfully most people never notice.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I'll bet you do like I do. Any time you pick something up you feel its weight and balance, twirl it around a bit, shift it hand to hand, look at a few grip angles. It's almost like a mental tic I have. Thankfully most people never notice.


Glad I'm not the only one.
Did this two days ago when searching for a breaker bar to use on my truck. Improvised one by taking apart the two-part handle on my floor jack. My first action was to determine which end provide a better grip for swinging, haha.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring a pillow case and a few cans of coke cola. Drop 3 or 4 cans of coke in the pillow case, tie a knot at the end and you have a dandy little weapon.


----------



## aaronliford07 (Nov 27, 2015)

I know this may sound terrible but the point about stopping to help and save others can really pull your life in danger. I wrote a similar post about this recently called How to Survive a Terrorist Attack at How to Survive A Terrorist Attack - Smart Prepper Gear. I would probably focus more on getting to safe location then calling the authorities. Now if it is just one shooter then I would probably use my concealed carry to help others. If its more than two then I would just focus more on just trying to get out of there ASAP.

As a sidenote: Most active shooters are not going to be wearing all black lol. Most of them want to blend in.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The good news is most workplace violence cases it's HR that is the prime target, given this great advise/training it should be....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im never far from my weapon of choice....


----------

